# Employment Letter format (Engineers Australia)



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Dear all,
I am just about to apply for the EA assessment and I am preparing the employment letter. Just wanted to know the proper format of Employment letter and the Employee Reference letter (used for Engineers Australia). 

Could anyone can share the format to me. I just want to make sure that my letter will be most suitable to EA's requirement. 

Thank for all support.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi ,

Refer to the link :
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

You don't need to submit a certified copy but a color scan of the original letter. Make sure the letter itself is printed in color (Logo and stuff). I had to get mine reprinted because the letterhead was black and white even though you could see the signature was blue.

Despite being from ACS, the example above should work for EA.

This is mine:

(LOGO on the left)  (Company name, address, phone, fax, email on the right)

DATE OF ISSUE

Letter of Reference – MY NAME

XXX began his professional career with us on the DATE, as soon as he obtained his degree in Engineering, joining COMPANY as a full-time POSITION, to help most Senior Consultants taking care of the usual tasks for this level of resource. Among his responsibilities he:
1
2
3
4
5


Rapidly XXX demonstrated he was able to accomplish the job, and deliver results higher than expected, and was promoted to NEW POSITION after one year. In this new position his duties expanded, his involvement in analyst’s tasks was reduced and, in addition, he was responsible for:
1
2
3
4
5


As stated before, both of his positions were full-time, 8 hours a day from Monday to Friday (40 hours per week). Despite our offices being in CITY, it was also common for him to travel abroad or visit client’s offices in COUNTRY to fulfill on-site tasks. Unfortunately he left the company after more than three years on the DATE.


(SIGNATURE)
NAME OF AUTHOR
POSITION
COMPANY
DIRECT PHONE
EMAIL


----------



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Thank vchandwani and Maezel for your helpful comment.


----------



## Dreamaus123 (3 mo ago)

Hi, In the point calculator it has been mentioned the experience shall be within 10years. I have claimed more than 8years based on 2019 skill assessment. Do i need to do additional skill assessment for the recent experiences.


----------



## nobledon.2008 (24 d ago)

#4, Hi, I am working as a technical sales Engineer and want to migrate to Australia. I have almost 10 years exp in my field, but sales experience will be a constrain/? Even my visa from Dubai mentioned as Mechanical Engineer, and am strong in my technical skills as well. But experience letter will be Sales Engineer, could anyone give me a reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nobledon.2008 said:


> #4, Hi, I am working as a technical sales Engineer and want to migrate to Australia. I have almost 10 years exp in my field, but sales experience will be a constrain/? Even my visa from Dubai mentioned as Mechanical Engineer, and am strong in my technical skills as well. But experience letter will be Sales Engineer, could anyone give me a reply


See which Anzsco code suits you best and then proceed from that 
Cheers


----------

